# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Etat HTTP 500 - "Servlet.init()" pour la servlet

## zikyoubi

Salut , 

Voila j'utilise Tomcat 7 sur Eclipse , dans mon application *Commande_Projet* , j essaye de charger le DAOFactory dans la methode init() de ma servlet *ClientInscription* mais quand j'excute ca me donne cette erreur sur le navigateur (l'image de l'erreur dans la piece jointe) : 

javax.servlet.ServletException: "Servlet.init()" pour la servlet ClientInscription a gnr une exception

Sur la console ca me donne cette erreur :



```

```

Bref l'erreur viens surement de la methode init() de ma servlet mais je ne sais pas comment rsoudre le problme , voila mes code :

=> code de la servlet *ClientInscription* :



```

```

=> code de l'initianisation du DAOFactory *InisialisationDAOfactory* :



```

```

=> code du *DAOFactory*  :



```

```

=> Code du *ClientDAO* :



```

```

=> Code de l'implementation *ClientDAOimplement* :



```

```

Et voila l'image de mon erreur sur le navigateur :

----------


## oliv37

A mon avis c'est l'instruction suivante 

```
( (DAOFactory) getServletContext().getAttribute( DAOfactoryInstance ) )
```

 dans ta mthode init qui te renvoie null.

O est-ce que tu as dfini cet attribut ? Dans le web.xml ?

----------


## zikyoubi

Ah ouii fallait dclarer dans le web.xml !! pourtant j'tais sur de l'avoir intgrer ! merci !

----------

